# trouble with new kernel compilation. [SOLVED]

## todd93

I can't believe I'm having to post this, but it has been so long since I compiled a new kernel, I actually need some help! I have run the same zen kernel since may of 2011, and it has served me well, however, it's time to upgrade as things are starting to get quirky. I hate to even ask for help, but I thought I might try out a newer gentoo-sources. I manually build and compile using pappy's seeds, but I am so rusty, I am having trouble figuring out what settings I need, so hopefully someone can point out what I've missed. I really appreciate any help I can get! the .config is here: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=p8JY3xSP . my lspci -n: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=3kBVcX3m . 

Again, let me say thanks, I truly do appreciate the help I get here!

ToddLast edited by todd93 on Mon Oct 01, 2012 9:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml reference for vga card; note that this cannot be modules, requires builtin firmware, kms needs these, if you have kms and an improper config the screen will hang during boot

do not use this section: *Quote:*   

>  < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)  --->

  your choices in *Quote:*   

> <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

 are all that you need along with your scsi choices the deprecated drivers may interfere

----------

## todd93

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml reference for vga card; note that this cannot be modules, requires builtin firmware, kms needs these, if you have kms and an improper config the screen will hang during boot
> 
> do not use this section: *Quote:*    < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (DEPRECATED)  --->  your choices in *Quote:*   <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  ---> are all that you need along with your scsi choices the deprecated drivers may interfere

 

Okay, I get that, and have fixed it, but the kernel still won't boot, I continue to get the following error: "vfs cannot open root device sda3 or unknown-block 0 0". I have searched this issue out, and still can't find a solution that works for me. I do understand that the drivers must be built in and not modules, and they are. I think there is obviously more that I have missed here, and hopefully I can get a little more insight on what I need to do.

Thanks!

Todd

----------

## DONAHUE

pls run lspci -k and post results and post your current kernel config

----------

## todd93

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> pls run lspci -k and post results and post your current kernel config

 

sure, no problem! here is lspci -k: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kJNNC6Ay . and here is my current .config: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SEuNHGRE . 

Once again, I would like to thank everyone for their kind help. I know I probably shouldn't have waited this long before compiling a new kernel, but things were so stable that I didn't want to upset any apple carts, so to speak, until I had to!

Thanks again!

Todd

----------

## toralf

```
"vfs cannot open root device sda3 or unknown-block 0 0"
```

Hhm, sounds that either a needed feature is n

built as a module rather than compiled in - or there's a missing option, usually either block device related or a missing file system.

----------

## DONAHUE

I have taken your config and compared it against pappy's and mine then opened it with make oldconfig and then opened it with make menuconfig to add missing items. the only item i saw that could remotely be linked to your panic was config_ahci _platform=y. very unlikely. Other possibilities:

 If you are using /dev/hda nomenclature in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.conf you should be using /dev/sda type names.

 Are you sure /boot partition was mounted when you compiled and copied the new kernel?

 to get the new (hopefully improved) kernel:

boot cd, mount gentoo partitions, enter the chroot,

```
cd /usr/src/linux

mv .config .configold

make clean

make mrproper

wget -o /usr/src/linux/.config http://bpaste.net/raw/48156/

ls -al /usr/src/linux/.config
```

verify you have nice new .config

```
make oldconfig

make menuconfig
```

look around; change something; change it back; exit saving the config.

```
make && make modules_install && make install
```

if you prefer manual copying of the kernel to make install, the choice is yours, in either case ensure the new kernel name is exactly the same in /etc/boot and /boot/grub/grub.conf

```
exit

reboot
```

if the panic recurs a picture of the screen posted on a free photo site might be helpful

http://swift.siphos.be/linux_sea/ch07.html#idp35213232 good discussion of boot panics

----------

## todd93

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> I have taken your config and compared it against pappy's and mine then opened it with make oldconfig and then opened it with make menuconfig to add missing items. the only item i saw that could remotely be linked to your panic was config_ahci _platform=y. very unlikely. Other possibilities:
> 
>  If you are using /dev/hda nomenclature in /etc/fstab and /boot/grub/grub.conf you should be using /dev/sda type names.
> 
>  Are you sure /boot partition was mounted when you compiled and copied the new kernel?
> ...

 

Okay, followed the steps laid out, and it has changed things a bit, however, I'm still getting a kernel panic. but now it's the following: 

```

vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block

```

I have checked and double checked my configurations. I am using sda nomenclature, and have been for quite some time now. So that is eliminated as a possibility. I think the answer lies within the kernel settings for my hardware controller, it's just finding it that's the issue. Allow me to post a few lines in my grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux Gentoo Sources 9/26/2012

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-3.4.9-gentoo root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo Linux Zen 5/5/2011

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-zen20110501 root=/dev/sda3

```

let us note that the second option, the Zen, boots without the panic, but the first option, the Gentoo Sources, is having the panic. Have I entered anything wrong in my grub.conf? Or is that part correct. I am happy to post a picture with my panic if you think it would be helpful, but it will be tomorrow.

The link provided did offer some insight as to what is causing my problem, and it was a very good page and allowed me to discover that I had forgotten a couple of things, but that did not help. I really do appreciate the help I am getting here, I know you all must have much more important work to do, so thanks so much!!

Todd

----------

## DONAHUE

did you import and use the provided kernel?

----------

## todd93

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> did you import and use the provided kernel?

 

Yes, I followed the steps you provided.

----------

## DONAHUE

boot cd 

```
fdisk -l
```

edit your grub.conf so that root=/dev/sda3 is replaced in a multitude of menu entries by each and every  partition that is listed by fdisk -l; for example:

 *Quote:*   

> default 0 
> 
> timeout 10 
> 
> splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 
> ...

 

reboot and try each menu entry in turn until one works, I'd probably try /dev/sdb3 first.

if luks or lvm or raid or such variation is involved in your install please let us know.

----------

## todd93

actually, lvm is involved. I never thought about this, but revdep-rebuild tried to rebuild lvm, and at first it was failing because it claimed that it could not find a kernel .config file. Now it is failing because of something else: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6ttjFDUn

That's as far back as I can go. I did read some things about a bug in lvm2.2.02.95-r1, but I am trying to use the stable version. This is actually the reason that I am attempting to upgrade my kernel. I do see warning messages when I boot into the zen kernel that lvm failed to start, but it boots anyway. I hope this is relevant.

Thanks

Todd

----------

## DONAHUE

have you run through the grub.conf drill I proposed earlier?

I am 99.99% confident that a kernel compiled with the current config would boot a new basic handbook install.

 It is possible the zen kernel is naming the hard drives differently than the gentoo-sources kernel, the drill should eliminate or confirm. 

or

  lvm?

Could you post the result of

```
 fdisk -l
```

have you a backup of your personal files?

when did you last run 

```
emerge --sync

emerge -uND world
```

 succsessfully?

```
emerge -s udev
```

what version is installed?

----------

## todd93

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> have you run through the grub.conf drill I proposed earlier?
> 
> I am 99.99% confident that a kernel compiled with the current config would boot a new basic handbook install.
> 
>  It is possible the zen kernel is naming the hard drives differently than the gentoo-sources kernel, the drill should eliminate or confirm. 
> ...

 

I actually haven't run through the drill yet simply because of the fdisk -l output below. I am a bit confused about the drive names. Is it possible that the drives could be re-named by a kernel and still be set as "sda1, 2, 3 etc"? Or does the kernel just say it, and grub happily do it?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Could you post the result of
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Sure:

```

# fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xd80ff29d

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *          63      224909      112423+  83  Linux

/dev/sda2          224910     2281229     1028160   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3         2281230  1953520064   975619417+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xa08b42f3

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *        2048      206847      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

/dev/sdb2          206848  1953521663   976657408    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> have you a backup of your personal files?
> 
> when did you last run 
> ...

 

Yes, I backed them up this morning, and I try and sync and emerge -uDNv world every day or so if I am able.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -s udev
> ```
> ...

 

```
*  sys-fs/udev

      Latest version available: 192

      Latest version installed: 192

      Size of files: 1,374 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd

      Description:   Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

      License:       LGPL-2.1 MIT GPL-2

```

I really appreciate all your help, I will run through the drill you posted earlier and see what happens!

Thanks

Todd

----------

## todd93

**Update**

I tried the grub drill that you showed me, I did sda, b, and c 1- 9 on each, and each fail with the same kernel panic as before. I was so hoping that it would work. I hope this is useful information, because I kind of feel like I am hitting a brick wall.

Thanks

Todd

----------

## DONAHUE

does the panic screen have anything like Driver: sd or Driver: sr 

or

Available partitions: 

if partitions, which are listed 

boot to your Bios; what modes are your hard drive controllers in? what choices are available.

----------

## todd93

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> does the panic screen have anything like Driver: sd or Driver: sr 
> 
> or
> 
> Available partitions: 
> ...

 

Actually, no, here are the images of the panic screen. the two images are of the same screen, I just took two for the sake of clarity.

Shot 1

Shot 2

I hope these help!

I will now boot into my bios and look at the harddrive controllers!

Thanks

Todd

----------

## todd93

okay, had a look at my bios, and the options for the SATA controller are: Native IDE RAID and AHCI. Native IDE is selected, should it be AHCI?

----------

## DONAHUE

pls try ahci

----------

## todd93

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> pls try ahci

 

Okay, now nothing works, even after switching it back. I can't even get windows to boot now, and can't get it to fix the mbr.

----------

## DONAHUE

the native ide should have been there to allow booting the windows cd/dvd

perhaps  set bios defaults

or clear cmos

----------

## todd93

well, I can boot into the windows live dvd, however, I am having difficulty fixing the mbr

----------

## NeddySeagoon

todd93,

unknown-block(0,0) in your panic message means the kernel cannot communicate with your HDD at all.

In your BIOS,  Native IDE mode is provided only to allow windows XP users to install the AHCI drivers.

Native IDE normally has missing functionality is iintended to be used once only by Windows XP users and never by anyone else.

Choose AHCI mode.  Raid mode is for fakeraid with your drives set up the way you have, you don't want that.

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have taken your config and compared it against pappy's and mine then opened it with make oldconfig and then opened it with make menuconfig to add missing items. the only item i saw that could remotely be linked to your panic was config_ahci _platform=y. very unlikely

 

Strange that.   My desktop has the same AMD chipset as my HP Microserver.  The microserver needs that option but my desktop doesn't.

I have not looked at DONAHUEs .config file but he usually knows what hes doing.

Maybe something went wrong with the kernel install, so you didn't actually use DONAHUEs kernel.

----------

## todd93

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> todd93,
> 
> unknown-block(0,0) in your panic message means the kernel cannot communicate with your HDD at all.
> 
> In your BIOS,  Native IDE mode is provided only to allow windows XP users to install the AHCI drivers.
> ...

 

Okay, back up and running, it was a dim-witted oversight on my part, grub reinstalled, all is good. I do notice an increase in speed in AHCI mode. maybe I need to go back to that post and try again. I did notice when I used make oldconfig that there were a lot of options to choose and I may have messed that part up.

Thanks!

Todd

----------

## todd93

Okay, I have some promising news. First of all, we're still not quite there yet. Secondly, there is no more kernel panic!! that is done, the kernel itself actually boots. there are some problems, though, first of all, LVM is still not loading. Also, it times out while trying to start eth1 (not sure why). and after the kernel finishes booting, I get a small icon for a few seconds, then a black screen. Something tells me that my display driver may not be exactly right on that one. I would really rather not say what I did to get passed the panic, but I will. I re-compiled the kernel by using: make && make modules_install && make install, rebooted, and there we have that. I was excited for a bit, but now I realize I'm up against a new problem.

Thanks everyone for the help!!

Todd

----------

## NeddySeagoon

todd93,

AHCI mode is often faster as IDE mode can leave out DMA support.

 *todd93 wrote:*   

> ... now I realize I'm up against a new problem. 

 Well, thats one way to look at it.

Its really another learning opportunity, as you learn very little when everything JustWorks.

Start a new thread for your new 'learning opportunity'.

----------

## DONAHUE

oldconfiging may have lost the graphics config

ensure the boot partition is mounted

```
emerge linux-firmware

cd /usr/src/linux;make menuconfig
```

edit menuconfig to include:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>  -*- Userspace firmware loading support                           
> 
> [*]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary          
> ...

 

```
make && make modules_install && make install

reboot 
```

emerging firmware may provide eth1

lvm is not in my wheelhouse

----------

## todd93

Okay, now I am starting to understand this, however, with emerge linux-firmware, I get the following failure:

```

# emerge linux-firmware

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719

!!! Directory does not exist: '/usr/lib64/ccache/bin'

!!! Disabled FEATURES='ccache'

>>> Downloading 'http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/linux-firmware-20120719.tar.xz'

--2012-09-30 15:39:28--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/linux-firmware-20120719.tar.xz

Resolving distfiles.gentoo.org... 216.165.129.135, 156.56.247.195, 140.211.166.134, ...

Connecting to distfiles.gentoo.org|216.165.129.135|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 15653904 (15M) [application/x-tar]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-firmware-20120719.tar.xz'

100%[======================================>] 15,653,904   358K/s   in 45s     

2012-09-30 15:40:13 (339 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-firmware-20120719.tar.xz' saved [15653904/15653904]

 * linux-firmware-20120719.tar.xz SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-firmware-20120719.tar.xz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719/work/linux-firmware-20120719 ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719/work/linux-firmware-20120719 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719/work/linux-firmware-20120719 ...

make -j2 

make: Nothing to be done for `all'.

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719

>>> Install linux-firmware-20120719 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719/image/ category sys-kernel

 * Your configuration for sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719 has been saved in 

 * /etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719 for your editing pleasure.

 * You can edit these files by hand and remerge this package with

 * USE=savedconfig to customise the configuration.

 * You can rename this file/directory to one of the following for

 * its configuration to apply to multiple versions:

 * ${PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT}/etc/portage/savedconfig/

 * [${CTARGET}|${CHOST}|""]/${CATEGORY}/[${PF}|${P}|${PN}]

>>> Completed installing linux-firmware-20120719 into /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719/image/

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * package sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719 NOT merged

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV770_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RS690_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RS600_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R300_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV630_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV770_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R420_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV610_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R100_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R600_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV635_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV730_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R520_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV630_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV710_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV620_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV710_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R200_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV670_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV670_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV635_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV730_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RS780_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R600_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RS780_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV620_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV610_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/tigon/tg3_tso.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/tigon/tg3.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/tigon/tg3_tso5.bin

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

>>> Failed to install sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719:

 * Your configuration for sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719 has been saved in 

 * /etc/portage/savedconfig/sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719 for your editing pleasure.

 * You can edit these files by hand and remerge this package with

 * USE=savedconfig to customise the configuration.

 * You can rename this file/directory to one of the following for

 * its configuration to apply to multiple versions:

 * ${PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT}/etc/portage/savedconfig/

 * [${CTARGET}|${CHOST}|""]/${CATEGORY}/[${PF}|${P}|${PN}]

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at http://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * package sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719 NOT merged

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV770_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RS690_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RS600_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R300_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV630_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV770_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R420_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV610_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R100_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R600_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV635_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV730_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R520_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV630_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV710_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV620_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV710_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R200_cp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV670_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV670_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV635_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV730_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RS780_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/R600_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RS780_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV620_pfp.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/radeon/RV610_me.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/tigon/tg3_tso.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/tigon/tg3.bin

 *      /lib/firmware/tigon/tg3_tso5.bin

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20120719' NOT merged due to file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

I'm not sure why I'm having these collisions, unless it's something I overlooked.

Thanks

Todd

----------

## DONAHUE

you previously added the files in the list; perhaps by emerge radeon-ucode or by direct download from the manufacturer site(s). I would run

```
rm -rf /lib/firmware/radeon 

rm -rf /lib/firmware/tigon
```

followed by 

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

 to let portage handle my firmware

----------

## todd93

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> you previously added the files in the list; perhaps by emerge radeon-ucode or by direct download from the manufacturer site(s). I would run
> 
> ```
> rm -rf /lib/firmware/radeon 
> 
> ...

 

okay, now I can report a successful boot! That is fantastic! The only trouble is: I get to the KDM login screen and keyboard or mouse does not work! lol all I could really do is just sit here and laugh.

Thanks

Todd

----------

## DONAHUE

menuconfig should have

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
> Input device support  --->
> 
> <*>   Event interface

 

```
emerge xorg-server xf86-input-evdev
```

----------

## todd93

DONAHUE, NeddySeagoon, I would like to say a very special THANK YOU!! I am up and running in the new kernel, and I want you both to know how much I deeply appreciate your help. The final hurdle actually was the ohci driver, it wasn't built into the kernel, so I built it after trying the "emerge xorg-server xf86-input-evdev" and failing, and it worked. It was so simple!! Once again, I want to say thank you, I am still having some issues with pulseaudio and lvm, however, they are unrelated and I shall search out a solution for those issues separately!! I definitely owe you guys!!

This one is SOLVED!!

Thanks!!

Todd

----------

